# CLEVELAND March herf - on a weekend!!!!!!



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

So after a little discussion, it looks like Saturday the 24th or the 31st.

Any preferances?

Marc


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Not the 31st thats the only weekend this month I have plans.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Let's have it on the 24th, then.

Who's in?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

oh by the way where are we herfing?


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Should be a go for me. Do we have a location?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooooohhhh...I might be able to make the 24th! Not the 31st though.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm thinking Nicky's again... I think it'll be better for a group herf than Tony K's. Any other suggestions?

The next time I'm there I'll find out what time Nicky's opens on Saturdays. We'll probably have the place pretty much to ourselves until later in the evening.

Marc


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

If we want to make it an interesting event herf, i believe OSI is having an Olivia Tasting on that day. BTW i posted also on the ACC.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Oh no now I'm torn unless y'all wanna come down here and herf


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Any reason we couldn't do both?

What time does the OSI thing start? Maybe a cigar there in the early afternoon and then dinner, drinks, and more cigars up here?


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i'll be @ OSI i think, don't know if i'll make cleveland


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd like to do both...go to the OSI thing early for a bit than over to nicky's for a late dinner/drink/smoke...


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd like to try and make one of these.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Coach Is the OSI event from 1-4 like the CAO one was? I can guarantee my attendance at that one since it's 2 minutes from my house And I probably make it to Nicky's later that day woohoo herfing x2


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I know that we have a bunch of guys from the ACC attending the Olivia Event at OSI in Canton. What about you guys up by the lake? Are you still going to Nicky's and what time would you be meeting?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark what time you wana do this? are you going to the OSI thing?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im glad to see u guys decided to smoke on a saturday. so is it going to be on the 24the (this weekend)????


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Tomorrow* the herf is at nicky's cafe *6pm till whenever*!

So who's going??

1.JPH
2.Trogdor


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm a definite maybe I'm gonna hit up the Olivia event maybe catch a nape and probably head up to meet you guys


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> I'm a definite maybe I'm gonna hit up the Olivia event maybe catch a nape and probably head up to meet you guys


believe me it will be worth it..... the food is excellent and the company better!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

We'll be a-herfing tomorrow at:

*Nicky's Cafe *5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867

starting at 6 to make sure we get a nice big table.

There is also an Oliva event starting at 2PM in Canton for those that want to start earlier.

:ss


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

trogdor said:


> We'll be a-herfing tomorrow at:
> 
> *Nicky's Cafe *5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867
> 
> ...


I will be there! Save me a spot. 
-Bob


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

see you guys in a couple hours.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Had a great time guys.... Quan it was great to finally meet ya!...Hope we can herf again soon... Thanks for the Oliva goodies!


----------

